# HOPP FEST !!!!!!!



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

same as above,lets see some scale hoppers,from plastic to diecast.lets see some skills.

lets see some hoppers and some setups.

what it do???????

floss what u got!!!!!!!


----------



## Travelino (Feb 10, 2003)

well here is 

SICC TRAY











another one










and last one









whos next...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I go with you on this one:


















And we keep on going! Travelino is working his ass off for the next Unity meeting to put some nice RC rides on the table.
Myself I'm also working on lot's of new stuff modifying the heck out of every Lindberg car to make em do what I want.


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

ps: i dont know if your goin to be able to veiw this tripod usually protects their pix if u cant go here

http://lowridermodelcar.tripod.com//sitebu...0_0009_0001.jpg

oh and a video of it in action, right click ,save as.

http://lowridermodelcar.tripod.com/sitebui...les/hopper1.mov

editied cuzz the pick was HUGE

or just go to http://lowridermodelcar.tripod.com/home 



Last edited by babybikeboi2 at Dec 3 2003, 03:06 PM


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

great pics keep em swangin!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

Seriously awesome action Jevries, and keep up the work travelino!

Man you guys come out with some nice stuff! I am working on a 6 tre, but it wont touch them!


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

arite yall must got some great timing or reflexes or sumthin, i keep tryin and tryin but i can never snap off a pic when im hoppin.

i guess il jus geep tryin
:uh:


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

took me about an hour just for that pic. and i had to take the pic before i hopped it, it has like a 1 sec delay


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I got a few if someboy wants to post my e-mailed pics. My Charger, 77monte, 63 Impala, anothe r63 imp that's a body dancer, and other such stuff.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's a couple of mine...

Diecast with one bigass motor...gets vertical....

















AMT posable dancer with full interior and chassis...

























Blazer Chassis i built...

















And finally my circus suburban...(before the motors)









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by 1ofaknd at Dec 3 2003, 11:45 PM


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 4 2003, 07:35 AM
> *Here's a couple of mine...
> 
> Diecast with one bigass motor...gets vertical....
> ...


 I see red X's man! Sorry!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Dec 3 2003, 11:38 PM
> *I see red X's man! Sorry! *


 Fixed it...i was trying to link from my new site :uh: didn't work :angry:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

haha i finally did it, i think i killed my battery and burned out my front motor but i got some pix of my new 63 hopper










i got lucky on this one, nice and clear


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

That looks good man! btw, having a sequential pic mode on your camera does wonders with action shots.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

yea im still figuring out new digi cam out, havent found all the bels and wistles yet. mabey tomorrow ill get some still images off my video cam showing my rivi flipping over


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Car's looking good B-boy and 1ofakind!Damn and that Eddie car that's a rocket!! :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

my 1964 impala hopper


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice pics keep em rollin!!!!!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 3 2003, 11:35 PM
> *Here's a couple of mine...
> 
> Diecast with one bigass motor...gets vertical....
> ...


 where u get the green diecast 63


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

another. yeh! hitting the switch!












Last edited by hopper_ali at Dec 4 2003, 09:53 PM


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> *Where'd you get that green diecast 63*


HOT ROD makes it. It's actually a 1/26 scale. 



Last edited by 1ofaknd at Dec 4 2003, 04:32 PM


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I see alot of good stuff in here!


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2003)

They all are lookin good!!! I'm modifieing my lindberg to hop!! Keep it up ppl!! :cheesy:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Patrick_@Dec 5 2003, 08:59 AM
> *They all are lookin good!!! I'm modifieing my lindberg to hop!! Keep it up ppl!! :cheesy:*


 lindberg models already hop :uh:


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2003)

well mine goes side to side, im makin it hop the front, and maybe the back.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

75 Glasshouse beater on a Lindberg chassis. I think for a quickie hopper they're ok










K. Diaz


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

'53 ford victoria


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Dec 6 2003, 11:22 AM
> *'53 ford victoria
> 
> 
> ...


 any more clearer pics of this?


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac+Dec 6 2003, 10:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (66pontiac @ Dec 6 2003, 10:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--hopper_ali_@Dec 6 2003, 11:22 AM
> *'53 ford victoria
> 
> 
> ...


any more clearer pics of this?[/b][/quote]
yep! hold on.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

there you are


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Dec 7 2003, 03:37 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it,diffrent stuff


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Way to go Ali man!!


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

soon I will get mine  still try to decide what car it should be


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

my circus


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Dec 7 2003, 06:58 PM
> *my circus
> 
> 
> ...


 nice  what color is that?just normal yellow or what?
btw for now I have a lindberg 78 Chevy Monte carlo and soon a 63 impala or 64 wagon


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

yea its jus a pale krylon yellow.that truck was gonna be my 4 motor dancer but it wouldnt werk so i jus jacked the back end and put a fat round motor in the back. now im havin problems with my orange 63 hopper, ima take it apart later and see whats up


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Serious Circus!!


----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)

Man you guys have some nice hoppers. 
I was thinking the other day about those toy bunnies and gorillas that can do a back flip, which are battery operated. I don't know if you guys have seen them but I wonder if the hopping mechanism can be used for a RC car. Also have you seen those small wind up toys that can also do a full back flip or even the ones that just hop around? Those might fit in a hotwheels car or might be strong enough to make a model car hop.


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Dec 8 2003, 07:27 AM
> *Man you guys have some nice hoppers.
> I was thinking the other day about those toy bunnies and gorillas that can do a back flip, which are battery operated. I don't know if you guys have seen them but I wonder if the hopping mechanism can be used for a RC car. Also have you seen those small wind up toys that can also do a full back flip or even the ones that just hop around? Those might fit in a hotwheels car or might be strong enough to make a model car hop.*


 never seen one, got pictures?


----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Dec 8 2003, 08:29 AM


*
never seen one, got pictures?*[/quote]















I can't find any photos of the back flipping gorillas or bunnies.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Dec 8 2003, 07:27 AM
> *Man you guys have some nice hoppers.
> I was thinking the other day about those toy bunnies and gorillas that can do a back flip, which are battery operated. I don't know if you guys have seen them but I wonder if the hopping mechanism can be used for a RC car. Also have you seen those small wind up toys that can also do a full back flip or even the ones that just hop around? Those might fit in a hotwheels car or might be strong enough to make a model car hop.*


 I think it's quite a good idea altho there's no control in hopping just like the Lindbergcars...but i think it's good to get rid of the hopper line it's always a hassle to knot a new line when the old one is broken.


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

lookin good felles


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

MY diecast on the hop!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

damn this sucks.i cant see shit in here...no pix...i can only see a few things...well heres something i been workin on...its a radical hopper...the lock up aint high but the back bumper will hit as if a monster lock up hight or on the hop i should say..


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

as u can see i messed up the body work and paint job to look like its been thru hell.still got a few things to do to it still :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

dayum...


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

me and my hopper,,, hittin back bumper,, solow 4 life !


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

me and my hopper solow 4 life,, hittin back bumper


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean model car hopper! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## adidas22 (Jul 30, 2007)

lol im new nd im kinda late buh if i build deze dancers myself do i need a diecast model to make it hop or can it b other models in walmart...lol. :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by adidas22_@Aug 8 2007, 05:37 AM~8501501
> *lol im new nd im kinda late buh if i build deze dancers myself do i need a diecast model to make it hop or can it b other models in walmart...lol.  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT THINK IT MATTERS 


SORRY FOR THE CAPS LOCK WRITING LOL


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

hey johnnyhop, can u post upsome pics of your hoppers in this thread, so i can get an idea of what you are going to be bringing to the build off?


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 8 2007, 12:10 PM~8504394
> *hey johnnyhop, can u post upsome pics of your hoppers in this thread, so i can get an idea of what you are going to be bringing to the build off?
> *


i'm not doing the build off i jsut found out i'm going ot maine for awhile so i wont beable to take part in it sorry


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 OH WUT.....THIS IS MY KINDA TOPIC HERE!!!!!YOU KNOW I'M WIT THIS MOVEMENT!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HERE YA'LL GO..................


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

NICE LUXMAN :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 17 2008, 10:46 AM~10676775
> *NICE LUXMAN :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanx. MAN I really like 408nut's 64 and a couple of others in here too.Much love to all my hoppers out there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 17 2008, 10:46 AM~10676775
> *NICE LUXMAN :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanx. MAN I really like 408nut's 64 and a couple of others in here too.Much love to all my hoppers out there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eQYnxHmi6Sw&feature=related


this would be pretty cool if it wasnt a racer..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

does this count.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

lol thats a nice car wat u have in it 2 do that low??????


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

a lil secret ill let you know :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Clean, I like that color and the matchin spokes.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

my cadi getting down


































video


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

it never got done i couldn't decide to dance or hop


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

make er dance. :biggrin:


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

then i gotta take the smaller motors out, no biggie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Dec 3 2003, 08:49 PM~1362116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: This is wut its all about rite here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Or this............


















 Hit th youtube link below to see them in action.....tell me wut ya think


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 25 2008, 06:50 AM~10732410
> *my cadi getting down
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: Thats fuckin beatiful maan. :worship: I wanna know how you got the back to stay up!!!!! Share Share share...I wanna use the force too lol


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=64ggeb&s=4


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Dec 3 2003, 08:49 PM~1362116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

built this one last nite took me about 2 hours to build, this is the first one ive built in a long time but i never found any line that holds up longer then 15 seconds...and im using spider wire 50lb test ... any tips???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thats nice.got a vid?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Dec 9 2008, 12:23 AM~12376395
> *built this one last nite took me about 2 hours to build, this is the first one ive built in a long time but i never found any line that holds up longer then 15 seconds...and im using spider wire 50lb test ... any tips???
> 
> 
> ...



:0 WHICH SPIDER WIRE ? I USED THE KIND IN THE RED PACK.....THAT SHIT WOULD LAST A LONG TIME  what kind of motors an battery you use ? do you have th holes where the string goes linde with smooth surface ? other wise the bare plastic will chew the string up due to friction


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 9 2008, 07:43 PM~12383922
> *:0  WHICH SPIDER WIRE ? I USED THE KIND IN THE RED PACK.....THAT SHIT WOULD LAST A LONG TIME    what kind of motors an battery you use ? do you have th holes where  the string goes linde with smooth surface ? other wise the bare plastic will chew the string up due to friction
> *


im usin johnson motors, 9 volt batterie pack, and yes i have metal eye holes hah igot it workin i doubled up the line, but i snapped the rear t mount for the axle so now i gota find another


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD JOBS IN THIS TOPIC.........


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Dec 10 2008, 01:44 AM~12387131
> *im usin johnson motors, 9 volt batterie pack, and yes i have metal eye holes hah igot it workin i doubled up the line, but i snapped the rear t mount for the axle so now i gota find another
> *


post a photo of the damage to the T


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Nov 30 2008, 11:19 PM~12299075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

hey sureno tienes fotos de algo nuebo


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Dec 11 2008, 01:22 AM~12397345
> *hey sureno tienes fotos de algo nuebo
> *


no carnal  le cambie el motor a mi 61 :biggrin:but it needs to be repainted :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

nimodo carnal ojala tengas fotos pronto


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Dec 12 2008, 12:38 AM~12407989
> *nimodo carnal ojala tengas fotos pronto
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ONLY OLD PICS BRO 
MY 59  :biggrin: 


















AND THE S10 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

la troka esta cura


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is my bomb
View My Video


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Dec 14 2008, 08:13 PM~12429464
> *la troka esta cura
> *


THANKS BRO


----------

